
Apache Superset is an enterprise-ready business intelligence web application - aloknnikhil
https://airbnb.io/projects/superset/
======
exabrial
I don't think superset is "enterprise ready". It is an extraordinarily
powerful tool, but it's sitting in a niche. Allow me to offer some criticisms
from our experience.

The setup process for SuperSet involves a 100 fragile tiny OS components, so
the only viable object is the docker image and the security risks associated
with giving an image unfettered access to your data in an environment where
updating CVEs for individual components will break the application.

Then once you have it installed, the setup process with your datamodel is also
time consuming. If you make it past that, the UI has a steep learning curve
that will turn away non-technical users.

Compare that to the likes of Metabase. Download the jar. Download a JVM. Start
it with java -jar metabase.jar Point it at your database. It automatically
goes and creates a data dictionary for you. It's smart enough to figure out
which fields are relevant. It comes with a built in data browser. It has a
WYSIWYG query editor. It allows for instant sharing of questions and
dashboards. It has fallback to questions written in SQL.

I really hope they can improve on all of these things, but it's a complex
project with a very large codebase.

------
masonhensley
Been using metabase at our org, similar type of project - finally getting
“less technical” users to look there to answer their own questions.

The likes of superset, redash & metabase are awesome - would recommend all
three to any org.

~~~
rkwasny
If I only want to use one, which one is the best? Plugging into standard
PostgreSQL with few hundred millions of records

~~~
haney
They all have their strengths and weaknesses. Having used all three, I’d start
with Metabase. It’s super easy to setup and I’d argue it has the most
intuitive interface for non-technical end users.

------
cocobro
Here is a tutorial on how to use Superset and Dremio to visualize data from
multiple data sources. [https://www.dremio.com/tutorials/dremio-apache-
superset/](https://www.dremio.com/tutorials/dremio-apache-superset/)

------
huac
the commercial version: [https://preset.io/](https://preset.io/)

